# ROUND ONE: Game Two - Celtics vs. Pacers (1-0)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

"And I didn't even have to use my AK. I have to say, today was a good day."

Today indeed was a good day for the Celtics who destroyed the Pacers in game one of their first round playoff series. The Celtics went down eight quick in the first as they started the game 1 of 11. Pierce didn't hit a field goal until the fourth quarter. Ricky Davis entered a little over half way through the first and things took a turn for the better as the Celtics ended the first quarter down by just two, and there was not stopping them after that. The Celtics led by as much as 40 points, as the Pacers finished the first half with just 31 points.

The effort was led by Raef LaFrentz's 21 points on slightly ridiculous 8-9 shooting, including 5-5 from three point land. As a team, the Celtics shot 51.4% from the floor and 55.6% from three point land. Six Celtics finished in double figures. Gary Payton had 14 points and 7 assists, while being absolutely unstoppable for a stretch in the third when the Celtics distanced themselves from the Pacers. Antoine Walker went for 13 points, 5 boards, and 4 (sometimes brilliant) assists. Ricky Davis went for 13 off the bench to go with 3 steals, and 3 assists. Davis shot 5-8 from the floor, but was benched for most of the second quarter after receiving a Jermaine O'Neal shoulder to the face. Pierce shot just 2-11, but finished with 12 points, 9 boards, 5 assists, and 5 steals. Marcus Banks had 11 points on 4-7 shooting. Al Jefferson had a brilliant bench effort with 8 points on 3-3 shooting (2-2 FT), 7 boards, and 2 blocks.

The Pacers received a terrific game from Stephen Jackson who had a game high 25 points on 9-14 shooting, to go with 3 assists, two blocks, and a steal, but had 5 turnovers. Austin Croshere was the only other Pacer in double figures with 10 points (7 from the line). Dale Davis had 10 boards and three blocks, but was routinely embarassed by both Al Jefferson and Antoine Walker on the defensive end. Jermaine O'Neal hit just 3 of 12 for 7 points and 5 bourds, but also had 4 turnovers.

For game two, the Celtics have to know that the Pacers won't be ****ty like they were in this one. Doc Rivers will make them well aware that their first quarter effort won't be so easy to get over in Monday's matchup.

What bodes well for the Celtics is that Paul Pierce will not repeat his dismal 2-11 shooting. You could see that he was visibly frustrated with his performance, despite his good mostly-all-around effort. Once he drove down the lane and threw down on the Pacers, then drilled a three, you could see the spark in him and he should have that 2002 look going into Game Two.

Keys for the game: Containing Jermaine O'Neal again and Paul Pierce's play.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

*GAME TWO*

:bball: *The* *Indiana* *Pacers* :bball: *V.S. :lucky:The Boston Celtics*:lucky:

LAST GAME: 102-82, CELTICS. CELTICS LEAD SERIES *1-0.* 

Boxscore: http://www.nba.com/games/20050423/INDBOS/boxscore.html


*Game Preview:* 

Game two kicks off Tuesday night at seven o'clock. The Celtics won game one with force, winning by twenty and leading by thirty seven at one point. They made Reggie show his age and Jermaine O'Neal was limited to seven points. Raef LaFrentz starred for the Celtics with 21 points including 5-5 from distance and Paul Pierce didn't have a field goal until the fourth quarter when he got a loud dunk. Steven Jackson led the Pacers in points with twenty seven I believe and seemed like he was the only one who cared about winning for Indiana. Tony Allen did a good job on Reggie and Antoine got in O'Neals head like in past years. For Celtics fans, it was a great game.

*STARTING LINEUPS:* 

*Boston:* Gary Payton, Delonte West, Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker, Raef LaFrentz

*Indiana:* Andre Johnson, Reggie Miller, Stephen Jackson, Jermaine O'Neal, Dale Davis

*Key match up in the game:* 

For *Boston* Paul Pierce.

For *Indiana* Steven Jackson


Again, this is my key matchup I have to say. Jackson shot better then Pierce in the first game and showed me something, he is a good player. However, I fully expect The Truth to bounce back to get off on a good step going on the road to Indiana for two games.



*Honorable Mention(s) * 
Antoine Walker vs. Jermaine O'Neal 
Ricky Davis vs. Reggie Miller


*INJURY REPORT:* 


*Boston* 
None


*Indiana* 
J. Bender 
D. Harrison 
J. Tinsley [Could return this series] 
J. Edwards 

[Artest Suspended]

*Predictions:* 

The Celtics will want to avoid a let down in this one...a similar thing happened when they were playing against the NYK earlier in the year fresh off a long streak of wins and good playing...they were telling the Knicks they couldn't play on the same floor with them and the Celts got blown out. The Pacers are a tough team and I expect a much closer game, and a better game, especially from Jermaine O'Neal. He is simply too good to keep down for long unfortunately.

*Starter Predictions*

C: Raef LaFrentz-14/6 
PF: Antoine Walker-18/8/3 
SF: Paul Pierce-24/9/4 
SG: Tony Allen-6/3/1...with another game of great defense 
PG: Gary Payton-14/3/7...excellent first game by the Glove. 

6M: Ricky Davis-17/3/2

*CELTICS vs PACERS THIS YEAR* 

Celtics 100 Pacers 86 

Pacers 106 Celtics 96 

Pacers 100 Celtics 94 

Celtics 102 Pacers 82



*KEYS TO THE GAME:*


STAY INSIDE O'NEALS HEAD! 

DON'T GET COCKY! 

AGAIN, MAKE REGGIE SHOW HIS AGE! HE'S TIRED! 

INTIMIDATE THEM! 

BE PHYSICAL, PLAY STRONG DEFENSE! 

IF THINGS AREN'T GOING WELL, GET THE B UNIT IN THERE FOR A CHANGE OF PACE!


*Player of the game:*
*Paul Pierce- 24 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists *

I picked Paul for player of the game again...I just don't seeing him having two bad playoff games in a row. I think he'll have a nice game and carry the Celtics to a win.



*FINAL SCORE: CELTICS WIN* 

*106-100, * 


Last notes... 

-Allen continues his good D 

-A slight chance of a wiggle. Slight. 

-GP continues stepping up. (Who doesn't want him back now?!) 

-Raef continues being productive and dragging Dale Davis around. 

-Banks continues gaining confidence


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

great post.. i like your insights to the game.. and i agree with just about everything you said.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you, also great post agoo.


AoK


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> "And I didn't even have to use my AK. I have to say, today was a good day."


OT : ... You wouldn't like NWA would ya Agoo ? lol..
Nice thread 

AJ


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes the Celtics did play GREAT that day, out scoring the Pacers 39 to 11 in the 2 quarter :clap:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The Celtics major obstacle in this game is themselves. They HAVE to avoid a let down. This is hard when you have a roster loaded with young players, most of whom are experiencing their first playoff series. AVOIDING LETDOWN = key to GAME 2


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Petey still giving out those uCash points?
I say 93-88 Pacers.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Game Prediction
Celtics win 95-85


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry guys, I don't think he is. 

But you can always bet on the C's right here.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Watching the Green Zone on FSN right now. The Pacers are saying that they want turtle ball. Do you think they can do it?

I don't see them slowing us down that much. I think we'll take this one, then two of the next three to win it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Watching the Green Zone on FSN right now. The Pacers are saying that they want turtle ball. Do you think they can do it?
> 
> I don't see them slowing us down that much. I think we'll take this one, then two of the next three to win it.


All we have to do is make one small run, and turtle ball is over.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Not a good start for the Boston Celtics. Reggie Miller just drained a three point field goal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

O'Neal mises a lay up.
Reggie for 3.
Payton misses a lay up.
Celtics steal the ball...and lose it.

Interesting start.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Another bad defensive possession as our perimeter defenders give up another open three to Stephen Jackson, who is deadly when he gets "hot".

Pierce misses a three pointer.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce needs to stay with Jackson. He's not doing it right now, and we're paying for it.

3/3 from 3 from Jackson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Stephen Jackson buries another three point field goal. 

Pierce and Antoine in a motion offense and Antoine dumps it off to Gary Payton under the basket, but Payton gets rejected by Jermaine O'Neal. 

Wow. Another three for Jackson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

There we go! Antoine backs down Jermaine O'Neal for two points.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Toine makes 2 free throws (how about that Anima?).
O'Neal scores.
Toine scores inside.
Reggie goes out of bounds.
3 seconds...on the Pacers, not Blount.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> There we go! Antoine backs down Jermaine O'Neal for two points.


Yeah, and after Reggie mishandled the ball, the crowd got into it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Antoine With A 2 Handed Dunk!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Stephen Jackson with another field goal. He has eleven now. Jackson deflects Antoine Walkers' pass intended for Pierce on the perimeter, and takes it all the way for a layup.

Nice. Pierce to Antoine for another two.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Reggie Miller cannot handle Tony Allen on both sides of the ball. Allen for two.

YES. Tony Allen intercepts a pass.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Reggie Miller cannot handle Tony Allen on both sides of the ball. Allen for two.
> 
> YES. Tony Allen intercepts a pass.


If Reggie can't handle Allen, I want to see him handle Ricky. This will be fun.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

It sounds like the announcers want to make love to Reggie Miller. 

Give me Mike and Tommy!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Please let Antoine guard Jermaine O'Neal. Raef LaFrentz doesn't have the lateral quickness to contain Jermaine ( :clown: ) and just let him blow by Raef for an easy layup off a lob.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Al is in.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, I just love the Toine to Pierce over the top play. No one can do it as effectively as Toine.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Defensive three seconds on the Boston Celtics. 

Guess who it was.

Wrong.

Gary Payton called for the defensive three seconds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Let's recap.

Jefferson gets the ball twice in the post and finally decides to put up a shot. Jermaine O'Neal tips it and Jefferson gets it back. He passes out to Pierce with five seconds on the shot clock and Pierce upfakes Jackson and misses a three. Ricky Davis comes soaring in for the offensive rebound, but throws a wild pass to Pierce that is intercepted by Stephen Jackson.

*Jackson goes up for a layup, but Pierce imitates Tayshaun Prince and rejects it, but the refs call a foul. *Pierce got all ball, in my opinion.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Ricky Davis misses a turn-around fade away jump shot, but Jefferson gets the offensive rebound and kicks it out to Pierce who makes a perfect pass to Blount down low. Blount misses the layup, gets the offensive rebound and misses the put back.

:no:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Good hustle for Pierce in the bit of the first that I have seen, but two fouls already in the first.

Stephen Jackson has 14 already. Put Tony Allen or Justin Reed on him and see what happens.

15 now for Jackson.

And now 16.

Pacers by 8.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount called for an illegal screen. Illinois gets to do it in the National Championship game every possession, yet they call it as soon as Blount moves a little when he sets the pick.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Celtics are finally showing some fire. It's good to see.

BTW anyone else annoyed by that vehix.com commerical where the guy keeps saying "left, right, back to the left, more right, right, left."

I find it the most annoying commercial in my life.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Celtics' D has looked bad, thus why Indiana is getting so many open shots. Don't let Reggie run around, lock down on open guys, be aggressive on the other end of the court, especially inside against an injured O'Neal.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

jackson air balls big al rebounds


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

blount converts


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

big al!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

is it just me or is it that in the last 2 games big al is wearing those huuuge socks??


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

It looks like Mark Blount regrew the pair he had last season.

Lets keep this going.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

blount misses em both :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't know whether I should be estatic or furious. One possession. Three Mark Blount misses (two from 18 feet), two offensive rebounds.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> It looks like Mark Blount regrew the pair he had last season.
> 
> Lets keep this going.


Then he misses two FTs. I guess I complimented too soon.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

banks hits a clutch jumper only down 2 now!!!


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I love the Lollipop Kids!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

HOLY ****, Al blocks O'Neal (and may have injured his shoulder with a clean block) and Banks puts it in for 2 from the free throw line. I LOVE IT

LOLLYPOP KIDS.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> HOLY ****, Al blocks O'Neal (and may have injured his shoulder with a clean block) and Banks puts it in for 2 from the free throw line. I LOVE IT
> 
> LOLLYPOP KIDS.


 :clap:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ZWW said:


> I love the Lollipop Kids!


Haha, read my mind.

Al Jefferson, you should have changed your name to Lollypop Kids.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes! RECAP:

Ricky Davis misses like three shots, but we play solid defense. Al Jefferson rejects Jermaine O'Neal and Marcus Banks is deadly with his pull-up jumper from the free throw line.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, key plays so far for the "Play of the Game."

Toine dunks it with 2 hands.

Al rejects O'Neal.

Anything else?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> HOLY ****, Al blocks O'Neal (and may have injured his shoulder with a clean block) and Banks puts it in for 2 from the free throw line. I LOVE IT
> 
> LOLLYPOP KIDS.


Ok, so it wasn't as clean as I thought.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Vintage Pierce. Al Jefferson gets double-teamed (why are we getting it to him that much) and passes out to Pierce on the perimeter and Paul drives in for a great layup.

****.

Anthony Johnson for three.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Paul just lost the ball by trying to go 3 on 1.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Paul just lost the ball by trying to go 3 on 1.


Vintage Paul > 03-04 Paul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Vintage Paul > 03-04 Paul.


Yup.

OMG, nice play by Paul, Payton and Walker. NICE.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

johnson misses a 3 walker rebounds


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

_PLAY OF THE GAME! _Pierce drives in, dishes it to Payton as he is cutting to the basket. Payton dishes it to Antoine for a layup. *Make the extra pass.*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love when we run.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Payton and Antoine on the fast break and Payton to 'Toine for another layup.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:rofl:

Ricky Davis is triple-teamed, but he dribbles out of it and throws up a circus shot. *Jermiane O'Neal *fouls him. Dale Davis and O'Neal each with three fouls.

Ricky Davis makes both.

The Garden is alive.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What kind of fouls are those?

1) There's no way Foster could have gotten the ball anyway. I saw Raef extend his arm, but not like it did any difference.

2) Foster travels and nothing.

3) Jackson gets blocked by Antoine and yet somehow gets a fouled his way.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

down 4 w/ 2 mins left


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

and walker with the clutch 3!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Damn. Ricky Davis with his third turnover on a bad pass and Reggie Miller drains a three.

Wait. _Antoine FOR THREE!_ He's five of five.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

TO by the pacers only down 1 chance to take the 1st lead of the game


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*P I E R C E *DRAINS A 3 1st lead of the game!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

_YEAH!_ Not to sound like Usher, but Pierce drained a *clutch* three. Wow.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

what is the crowd chanting??


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

_REG-GIE, REG-GIE, REG-GIE._ Boston fans are ruthless.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

that was no way a foul that was called on the shot by ricky.. he didn't even touch miller!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

James Jones!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Halftime:
*
Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">6-9</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*15-33*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-12*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-10*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">14</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">47</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">45.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">66.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">90.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">5-8</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">5-7</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*15-34*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-7*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-12*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">42</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">44.1%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">28.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">83.3%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

the numbers that stick out the most to me there is Al Jefferson with 6 rebounds in the 1st half


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Toine and Paul are keeping this team alive, the others need to come alive.

Ricky will need to shoot good shots, shoot more, and let Banks play point. 4 TO's already?

Also, the Pacers will cool down from those ridiculous 3s.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie Miller with 18 points and is 6/9 in the first half. The Celtics are going to have to try slowing him down in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Celtics weren't able to get their up tempo game going in the first half. That's something that they'll definately try to change in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Celtics have dominated the Pacers on the glass. They're outrebounding them 21 to 14 right now.
Also they have 9 offensive rebounds in this game already.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

pierce hits both FT's


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Play of the game candidate:

Pierce, *no-look*, to Gary Payton under the basket for the wide open layup.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Tony Allen With A Huuuuge Put Back!!!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

god damn it they need to double team reggie miller


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, just wow. Gary Payton misses a short jumper, but Tony Allen puts it back with a tip in dunk. Allen gets the ball and passes it like two feet to Reggie Miller, but it hits his head. In my opinion, if Reggie wasn't retiring and he was a rookie like Tony Allen, he wouldn't have got the technical call.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dale Davis gets the lay up to go.
54-48 Pacers.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

pierce fouled shoot'n the 3 goin to the line


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gary Payton with a horrendous play. Payton is running the fast-break (sort of it was 2 on four) and he decides to isolate and take it himself. Payton _badly _misses a running jump shot and the Pacers capatilize on Gary's mistake.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

hits them all


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Jermaine O'Neal levels Gary Payton with a pick. Out of bounds, Boston ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Where's the technical? Jermiane O'Neal picks up his fourth, fouling Pierce, *and grabs the referee's shirt in protest*. No call.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Walker misses the floater, and O'Neal gets fouled after he gets the rebound.
Pacers ball.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

1 point game!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Payton on a three on two break and throws the ball away.

Jermiane O'Neal misses the tough reverse layup.

Payton on a two on two break and gets it to Tony Allen, who is then fouled.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA picks up a shooting foul


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

miller hits them both... :curse:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie is having a good game. He now has 25 points!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Stephen Jackson picks up his fourth foul. Pierce drives in, jumps and then looks to pass to Antoine in mid-air, but Jackson hits Pierce's wrist. Pierce gets the shooting foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

C'mon Gary. Payton dribbles along the baseline, but loses it out of bounds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:rofl: Reggie Miller just put up the worst shot of his career. 

Pierce with a floater and it rattles in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie misses a three.
Pierce gets the bucket to go at the other end of the floor.
Celtics down 2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with another basket. He now has 21 points on 6-9 shooting.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP has already gotten to the line 11 times tonight!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker with a great hustle play. TIE GAME!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker!

Ricky missed a layup but Walker got the rebound and put back.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What the ****? Reggie Miller deserves an Oscar. That wasn't a foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie missed a FT?!?!?!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW....WOW 

Jeez what a HORRIBLE call


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce draws the foul by initiating contact on a jump shot. He's on the line for two.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

pierce hits both FT's up by 1!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie's gotta be careful with that acting, he's an old man, he might break his hip doing that :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are out rebounding the Pacers 30-18!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker again!

Great hustle by Walker and LaFrentz


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Walker and Pierce have looked great in the 3rd. Now if only that can continue in the 4th.....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love the Celtics.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*p I E R C E* Hits A Clutch 3!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP for three!

C's take a three point lead.

Pollard picks up the off. foul and the C's get the ball back.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Again Pierce Hits Another Clutch Fg!!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with another basket! 

He he now has 30 points and theres still a quarter to go!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The ****** ******* Truth.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

this team is amazing... gotta love them celtics


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Celtics are outrebounding the Pacers 35 to 20 right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pierce misses the jumper to end the 3rd.
69-64 going into the 4th quarter.
The Pacers need to get Reggie back in there.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pierce had 17 points in that 3rd quarter, it'll be interesting to see if he can continue that trend in the 4th.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce had 17 points in the 3rd.

Anyone being reminded of 2002/2003? When Paul just went nuts in the 3rd, he got like 20 points in it. And on the last shot of the quarter, he shoots with Al Harrington on him scores a 3. Then Harrington goes to him and says "and 1".


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie with another miss. That what his what, 2nd miss?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP!!!

He now has 32!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie misses an open three.
Blount gets the lay in to go at the other end.
Celtics up 73-68.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

32 points with 13 FGA... pretty impressive...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky picks up an off. foul.

Reggie misses a three

Blount with a layup

Timeout, C's up 5


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Truth.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

_RICKY DAVIS_! What a move!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

O O O O O O O O O O O Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaby!!!!! Ricky Is The Maaaan


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky gets his first basket on a layup. He now has 6 points total.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricky D. WOW. 2 Great blocks in a row.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Fantastic defense by Ricky Davis!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with the offensive rebound and draws the foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it just me or does Blount get surprised 90% of the time he's given the ball?

Ricky was the man on that Defensive play. WOW.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is thrown to the floor and the whistle blows three seconds after the play.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The C's are playing some ugly basketball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker with a one-handed dump in for two. Up four.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anthony Johnson for two. Up two.

Ricky Davis rejected by the Pacers.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

James Jones blocks Ricky Davis.
Jermaine O'Neal with the hand-off to Jackson who is there for the open dunk.
Tie game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Stephen Jackson for two. Tie game. 1:41 left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Celtics are dominating the Pacers on the glass.
They are outrebounding them 42 to 28.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

****. ****. ****.

Antoine misses two layups. Johnson for two. *DOWN *two.

Pierce draws a foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anthony Johnson with the lay in.
Pierce gets the bail out call after the shot.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce misses the first...56.8 seconds left...

...and makes the second

DOWN one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Reggie Miller with a leaner for two. We're down three points. 37.1 seconds left.

Bye bye 216,000 uCash.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Premier said:


> Reggie Miller with a leaner for two. We're down three points. 37.1 seconds left.
> 
> Bye bye 216,000 uCash.


 The C's could still send it to overtime and cover the spread.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ricky Davis misses the jumper. 
JO gets the rebound, hands it off to Reggie who gets fouled.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

****. Bad shot. Ricky Davis misses a floater and O'Neil with the board. He gets it to _Reggie Miller_ who is then fouled. 27.7 seconds left.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce gets the rebound off the Johnson miss. Timeout. 5.4 seconds left. Celtics ball. Down three. 82-79. Let's win this.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm not sure why Anthony Johnson took that shot, he shoulda gave it to Miller.
The Celtics will try to take advantage of that now, with 5 seconds left.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricky's out. How's the play gonna look? Pierce just gonna jack one up?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

For some reason Anthony Johnson isolates on Payton and bricks a long jumper. Horrible play calling, Johnson obviously had no idea what he wanted to do. 

Celtics with 5.3 seconds to tie the game.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

We need to see The Truth right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce misses. It's over. Good game. Terrible ending.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pierce misses the three, and the Pacers win it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

What the **** kind of shot was that?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP missed a three and the C's lose.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

This game was horse ****. 

We totally outplayed them in the second half. Lucky, lucky Pacers. :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Pacers ended the game on a 14-4 run and won 82-79.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

complete and utter bull**** we cannot blow a game liek this when we can go up 2-0 we shulda freakin won it dammit


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was the worst fourth-quarter performance I have witnessed in my life.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> The Pacers ended the game on a 14-4 run and won 82-79.


Mid-4th quarter, the Celtics decided to imitate the 1st quarter. Wondeful.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

why did pierce take that shot he had 5 seconds!!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

BTW you 5 guests in this thread should sign up!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ZWW said:


> This game was horse ****.
> 
> We totally outplayed them in the second half. Lucky, lucky Pacers. :curse:


Well we can't really say that. 

I totally blame Doc for this. Seriously, why the **** do you have 4 guards and one power forward? We needed Raef in there, not Delonte.

Ricky just sucked save a few plays.

Antoine missing 2 LAY UPS was just horrible.

Pierce with the worse shot I've ever seen. He had 5 seconds and he threw it up as if there was .5 of a second left. 

Wow.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats to the Pacers, this is the first time the C's have been kept under 80 points all season.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Well we can't really say that.
> 
> I totally blame Doc for this. Seriously, why the **** do you have 4 guards and one power forward? We needed Raef in there, not Delonte.
> 
> ...



we needed that layup by toine, but it wasnt his fault...i dunno just one of those heartbreakers and you dont know who to blame...is it me or do u guys always know like a guy on the celtics will never hit a shot to tie a game liek the i always have the feeling we cannot do it..its sad


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers fought through horrible rebounding to claim a victory. Now to bring it back to Indy.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Can't blame Indiana, they wanted it more, thus deserve the W.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm mad right now, but I still believe in these guys (after 5 minutes of cooling down).

Also, Doc hasn't really played the bench much this game, a bench that scored 40 points in game one.

I love Antoine on O'Neal, but he still needs a guy to have his back. Toine will have to take risk on O'Neal, but he can't do it if no one will help him out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sigh, Doc's press conference:

"Indiana played great defense, but our offense sucked."

I hope you see the light Doc, because if the offense doesn't work good teams have a backup plan, defense.

BTW, Paul and Toine played 24 (all) minutes in the 2nd half.

Banks only played 1 minute in the 2nd half. Doc needed a shooter instead of defense. Just like Raef and West.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

big time heartbreaker for me.. we def. killed ourselves in the 4th quarter.. i really can't wait til thursday.. i hope we come out with a vengenace and show them how good we really are. even on the road.. i won't mind hearing a quiet conseco fieldhouse midway through the first.. but i wish the game was like wednesday instead of having to wait 3 days.. after a tough one like this.. i hope this doesn't come out to decide the series because this could have easily been a W..


----------



## ranter (Apr 15, 2004)

AoK-TripleDouble said:


> *GAME TWO*
> 
> :bball: *The* *Indiana* *Pacers* :bball: *V.S. :lucky:The Boston Celtics*:lucky:
> 
> ...



*I like the way you cut and pasted this post from CelticsBlog.com and then took credit for it yourself.

Plagarism is no way to get respect. *


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ranter said:


> *I like the way you cut and pasted this post from CelticsBlog.com and then took credit for it yourself.
> 
> Plagarism is no way to get respect. *


I don't know much about this, but I believe his brother is a moderator there.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ranter said:


> *I like the way you cut and pasted this post from CelticsBlog.com and then took credit for it yourself.
> 
> Plagarism is no way to get respect. *


Yes, he copied his brother's post.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

The worst thing I saw about tonight.

Doc played Al 9 minutes..
In those 9 minutes he had 5 boards, 1 block, 1 assist, and 2 points.
C'mon guys.. 9 minutes !!!!!!!! 
That's not gonna cut it.
Blount isn't gonna cut it.

AJ


----------



## ranter (Apr 15, 2004)

talked to the poster, it was his brothers post, there was a miscommunication - my appologies to the brother though he should at least think about crediting the source next time - take care


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

All I can say about this game and the 4th quarter is BLAH!!! :curse:


----------

